# Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.



## krauthi (9. Oktober 2005)

Bitte setzt bilder und berichte hier rein 

werde mein bericht /bilder  hier  später reinsetzen da ich nun erst mal  auspacken  muss 



eins  vorab   es war  MEGAGEILLLL



gruß Krauthi


----------



## naish (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Aloha,

so wir sind auch wieder im Lande....

War echt KLASSE nur ein bissel feucht fröhlich :m  

Zum Vorgeschmack mal ein Bild. Rest unserer Bilder und kleine Videos folgen heut Abend auf unserer Homepage.

Gruss Marcel Naish


----------



## Lachsy (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Wir sind auch daheim. War Megaklasse #6 #6 

Danke an Frank, für die Orga .

Auch wenn unser AB (in dem fall Aussenboarder |supergri ) am samstag nicht so  wollte wie wir.

Bilder kommen noch, muss sie erst runterkonvertieren

die angler waren auch da  achne die jagen ja






mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

och.....et war soooooooooooooooooooooooooo schön:m 
Danke Frank und natürlich auch allen anderen für das schöne, viel zu kurze Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gefangen haben viele, wie auch ich zwar nichts, aber dafür hatten wir richtig Spass!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier mal ein paar Pics


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

und weiter:m


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

mehrhabbichnich:m


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

was ich aber schade fand, das fast keiner gelacht hat, wärend ich sie fotografiert habe


----------



## Angelbaby (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

So ihr Freunde des sinnlos (naja fast) auf der Maas rumschipperns  hab die Bilder aufn PC geladen und leg jetzt mal einfach los....

Samstag morgen sind wir hier gegen 5:30Uhr gestartet und ahnten noch nichts böses...|evil: |supergri Gegen 6:30Uhr trafen wir dann am verabredeten Treffpunkt ein wo dann nach kurzer Zeit auch Andy schon angewackelt kam. (Der hatte sich mit seinem Auto hinter der Tanke versteckt!!! ) Wenig Zeit später standen dann auch Marcel, Marcel2 und dessen Vater auf der Matte. Es konnte also losgehen!!! Voller Vorfreude kämpften wir uns durch den Nebel und versuchten an Marcel dran zu bleiben der es uns mit seinem "rasanten" Fahrstil nicht einfach machte!!!   Naja irgendwie hats geklappt und wir (und das Auto) kamen noch (!!!!!) unbeschadet auf dem Parkplatz an. Nach der Begrüßung und als wir alle Mann komplett waren wollten wir ja eigentlich in See stechen.... allerdings sorgte ein kleiner oder sagen wir besser ein etwas größerer Zwischenfall für ein wenig Verzögerung.....#d 
Micha holt sein Werkzeug ausm Kofferraum...montiert am Boot rum....macht den Kofferraum zu.... und da wars schon passiert! Läßt der doch glatt den Schlüssel IM Kofferraum liegen!!!!!#q #q #q 
Naja und wie es dann so ist, wenn man nen Autoknacker braucht ist natürlich keiner da!!! Hin und her überlegt und dann versucht den Karren aufzukriegen! Das muß ein Bild gewesen sein.... 20 Mann um ein Auto herum die versuchen es irgendwie aufzubekommen! Was da nicht alles versucht wurde!!! Aber um es abzukürzen... ich brauch jetzt wohl ne neue Tür für mein Autolein weil Micha nach vielem hin und her die Scheibe einschlagen mußte:c  um dann quasi "mit vollem Körpereinsatz" den Schlüssel zu befreien.

Endlich auf dem Wasser angelangt hatten wir viel Zeit uns wieder zu entspannen. Es tat sich nämlich nix, nicht ein Zupfer!!! Was für eine Wohltat das man wenigstens bei der Verlosung nen "Klasse Fang" machen konnte! An der Stelle noch mal ein gaaaaaaaaaanz großes Lob an unseren Krauthi, der alles super geplant und organisiert hat!!!!!#6 
Auch der Zweite Bootsansitz brachte nicht viel Glück...
Als dann noch der AB von Clarissa und Winnie streickte und wir anschließend auch noch Andy und Konsorten abgeschleppt haben (was Micha wieder mit vollem Körpereinsatz machte ) weil deren geliehener AB auch streikte hab ich mir echt gedacht:"Wär ich doch heute mal lieber im Bett geblieben!":m 

Insgesamt wurden an den zwei Tagen, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe 1 Zander, ca 3 Barsche und 2 Hechte gefangen. Bitte nicht hauen wenn ich da falsch liege! 

Dafür wurde es abends dann noch mal richtig lustig. Und das ist ja wohl die Hauptsache!!! Es hat wieder einmal einen riesen Spaß gemacht! Und ich denke an dieses Treffen werden wir alle noch gern zurück denken. (Wenn ich mein Auto seh bleibt mir im Moment auch nix anderes übrig als dran zu denken!!! )

Und nun mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Angelbaby (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Und noch ein paar


----------



## Lachsy (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

so schon mal ein paar bilder

das Gruppenfoto






ein kleiner Regenbogen am Sonntag morgen






Diana und freund beim Zander suchen 






ist das nicht ne geile echolotanzeige 






Die sonne zeigt sich






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Angelbaby (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

und die letzten


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

ach soooooooooo:

Hat jemand noch das gelbe Feuerpusteanmachgerät???????

mit anderen Worten 

den gelben Matratzenaufpuster?????????????

der ist nämlich von meinem Kumpel(Hans), der ihn vermisst...



und.........vorab:

wirklich geeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeee Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the doctor (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Es fehlt:

Ein grüner Angelstuhl
ein gelber Föhn

beide Sachen sind vom Hans, der mich gerade kontaktierte


----------



## Lachsy (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

ob die wat fangen?











die "clarissa" in fahrt 






mein Hecht, mit 3,1 kg und ich noch müde |supergri 






der grüne angelstohl stand noch bis zuletzt da, Frank fragte noch wer ihm gehört . den gelben elekrofon hatte ich heute morgen noch gesehn, der lag noch auf der Kabelrolle.


mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

so ich hab mal einige bilder zummengebracht und auf meiner Homepage gelegt 
wünsche viel spass und freuhe mich jetzt schon auf 3. treffen 
gruß rolf - krauthis7

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen_2.html


----------



## Kamikaze79 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich fand das Treffen super!!! Beim nächsten sind wir mit Sicherheit wieder dabei!!!:m Also wann und wo??? 
Ich hoffe man sieht sich demnächst mal öfter am Wasser!
Gruß, Micha


----------



## Lachsy (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

micha, aber nehm demnächst ein 2 autoschlüssel mit, aber nicht im auto verstecken |supergri |supergri . 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kamikaze79 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> micha, aber nehm demnächst ein 2 autoschlüssel mit, aber nicht im auto verstecken |supergri |supergri .
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 

Also das passiert mir bestimmt nicht noch mal!!!!!#q |supergri 
Demnächst häng ich mir den Zweitschlüssel um den Hals!!!


----------



## svitti (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Hallo zusammen ich bin auch wieder im Lande |wavey:

Das Bootstreffen in Roermond hat mein Vater und mir sehr viel Spass 
gemacht.:m

Es war schön so nette Angler kennengelernt zu haben,auf das dritte 
Angelbootstreffen freue ich mich jetzt schon.

Leider habe ich diesmal wieder nix gefangen :c
aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, wir hatten ja viel Spass.

Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Homepage

http://home.arcor.de/jerry-wuppertal

Ps.Bis zum nächsten mal|wavey:


----------



## mo jones (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

hallösche,
nun bin ich endlich auch daheim |supergri
"herrlich"
kann isch da nur zu diesem 2. bootstreffen sagen.
es hat riesen spaß gemacht. 
bildchen und so folgen später 
nun muss ich mal schloffe jehn, 5.00 uhr klingelt die eieruhr wieder 
gruß an sissi und franzel und danke für die morgenliche unterstützung beim frühstücken #6

achso... für die statisk : ich konnte noch nen kleinen barsch #:
und ein riesen #ran frank für die geile orga 

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

was ist den hier für eine Massenansammlung? gibt es hier was umsonst?







oha was geht hier ab? Micha gibt noch das Victory zeichen






Autoeinbruch |supergri  , Rolf versucht ein Ford zu knacken, weil der Schlüssel im kofferraum liegt. (er fuhr Ford und mit der Bahn zurück) 






nachmittagstisch mit verlosung 











entenalarm 






die Maas






es wird abend 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Alleskönner (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Boa wie schade das wir nicht das Boot ersteigern konnten:c Sieht ja richtig geil dort aus:m


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

mo will auswandern, wo bitte gehts nach Australien?






kennt den hier jemand ? Achne das ist ja frank






Rolf der Feuermeister






der Fön tut seine Arbeit, achtung Funkenflug 






es wird getrascht und auch gelesen






gegenaufnahme von marcel






naja martin, wer pennt muss mit blitzlichtgewitter rechnen, und wach war er. 
Er war mitten in einer Lichterfahrt  . es war die Saison abschlussregatta der Segler , die mit voller Beleuchtung in der Maas und in den Südplassen führen. Da er vorher anderen Bootsfahren die manovierunfähig waren, geholfen hatte #6 . Musste er mit den Seglern zurück in den hafen fahren.






mfg Lachsy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

*Tja, dann will ich auch mal - gestern bin ich nach Dusche, Pizza und Bier einfach rückwärts ins Bett gekippt....#c :m *

*Zunächst mal ein riesen Dank an Krauthi, der das wirklich klasse geplant und organisiert hat!!!*

*Für die Fangstatistik - ich konnte einen geschätzen 70er Hecht landen und einen kapitalen habe ich wegen einer Mischung aus Blödheit (Bremse zu) und Rollenschaden (Kurbel nur mit Gewalt drehbar) 4m unter dem Boot verloren:c  - beide auf den 7cm langen Jubiläumswobbler der Fisch&Fang von vor 3 (?) Jahren.*

*Leider gab es ein paar unvorhergesehene Dinge, die Story mit dem Ford und dem AB von winnie und lachsy steht ja schon drin, will ich mal fortfahren (NICHT FORD FAHREN!!!:m )*

*- Die Story mit dem 20 Liter Bierfass, das sich weigerte sich zu öffnen*
*- Das Stromaggregat, das mitten in der Nacht keine Lust mehr hatte*
*- Unser Motor, der auf dem Oolderplass seinen Geist aufgab*
*- Das absulute Planungschaos gestern|supergri *
*- Ein verschollener Herr Dibbets*
*- Und der Hammer war: Wir (boot mit fi$her und mir, Boot mit siff-cop und - tobias22 + boot mit mo jones und marcel 2) waren ja noch von 13 Uhr bis 15:30 aufem Oolderplass und wir hatten für die Havarie des vortags vom seebär die Zusage, den Sprit nich bezahlen zu müssen.*
*Nachdem feststand, das Tobias Motor dasselbe Gemisch fuhr schenkten wir ihnen einen Kanister und füllten mit dem anderen selbst voll auf - beide Kanister waren nun leer.*
*Die 2 baten uns, schnell mitzukommen auf die gegenüberliegende Seite von Marina, wo sie ihr boot abgeben mußten und sie + tackle mit rüberzunehmen. Gesagt getan - auf der Rückfahrt zu Marina war es raletiv still an Bord, alle hingen in Gedanken dem Treffen hinterher und im Hintergrund war nur das rauschen das Wassers und das Dröhnen des Motors zu hören... Das allerdings abrupt verstummte, 200 Meter vor den Ferierhäusern!!!|uhoh:  Tank leer - und alle brüllten erstmal vor lachen... Naja, haben dann die letzten Utzen eingefüllt und sind im Standgas noch bis auf 200m an den Bootsanleger gekommen, dann mußten wir den Stahlkahn mit 4 mann irgendwie mit einem Stechpadel (1m lang...) anlegen - und die frau vom bootsverleih stand auch da...#d *
*- ach so ja, beim einholen, als wir fahren wollten, bekam ich noch einen Hänger und riss mir den Fisch&Fangwobbler ab:c *

*Fi$her und ich wurden noch in die Bootsvermietung (Segelschule Muellenschlaeder - "Seebär") zitiert, der Chef wolle mit uns telefonieren. Er sagte dann, dass wir ihn garnicht verarschen brauchten, ein solcher Stift falle nicht bei stehendem Motor einfach ab, dass wir eine Ermäßigung wollten wäre unverschämt, schließlich hätten wir das Boot sonntags komplett gehabt und nicht erst ab 10 Uhr, wie alle anderen (jetzt wurds laut) - und wir sollten uns nicht wagen, nochmal hierhin zu kommen, jedenfalls nicht zu ihm!!!*
*Habe dann relativ ruhig gesagt, dass wir in dem Punkt absulut einer Meinung sind und das bestimmt auch nicht passieren wird.*
*Er hat übrigens bestritten (obwohl garnicht vor ort), dass die schraube spiel hatte - auch mein einwand, das hätten min. 10 mann gesehen nütze garnichts. Nach dem Telefonat erst bekam Fi$her seinen Perso wieder, das war garantiert auch Absicht.*

*Wer da ein Boot mietet, empfehle ich folgendes Eqipment selbst beizusteuern: e-motor für Havarien, Ankerseil (wir hatten 5 meter...),*
*2 vernünftige Ruder, schwimmwesten....*
*Sehr zu empfehlen dagegen sind die Boote von Hatenboer (richtig so?), die sogar 5 € billiger sind!*

*So, Bilder kommen gleich, durch das Schreiben hab ich wieder nen Kloss im Hals...*

*Andy*


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Bild 1: So sieht ein zukünftiger Gerätefetischist aus:m 
Bild 2: ähm, da war auch ein Gleitbootfahrer...|wavey: 

Bild 3: Michael, ein Mann wie ein Bär (obwohl er Kölschich Wasser trinkt|supergri ) schleppt einen Stahlkahn mit 3 mann gegen die Wellen ab und hat das Seil um die Brust!!!#r #r #r 

Bild 4: So schön ists da morgens!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Bild 1: Unser Bootsmann Hans, Vater von Marcel2

Bild 2: Die Holländer... warum Zelt, warum liege oder schlafsack? ich penn auch so...|supergri 

Bild 3: ich hätte lieber den kapitalen rausbekommen...

Bild 4: Da hat der "kleine" gebissen, da steht er auch wieder!:m 

So, mehr Bilder hab ich nicht.

@Marcel: Habe dein Grillgewürz eingesackt und noch immer deine Nachfüllflasche für den Kocher!

Samstag morgen kam auch meine Bestellung vom Uli Beyer shop - jetzt hab ich alles doppelt...|uhoh:  (war freitag noch "Not-einkaufen" beim Angelshop...)

Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei, aber wenn es nur noch boote vom seebär gibt schlepp ich auf dem rücken schwimmend!!!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Hoffe dass ich da auch nen Bericht fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekomme??
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Wirst du mit sicherheit bekommen Thomas 

So dann zeige ich mal den Motor, der bei Andy am stamstag den geist aufgab











hier ein bild von der lichterregatta, leider von weiter ferne aufgenommen
hoffe auf der Videocamera sieht man es besser






Maashunter mit seinem boot rechts, und Harry (holste jetzt den Wagen? |supergri ) links






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

2. Bootsanglertreffen in Roermond 8.-9.10.2005 mein bericht 

Frank(krauthi) organiesierte das 2 Bootsanglertreffen in Roermond Holland. Unsere Zusage trafen wir relativ spät , da Winni immer mit seinem Dienst schauen muss. 

Der Tag des Treffens war gekommen, und wir drei (Herbert, Winni und ich) machten uns auf den weg nach Roermond. In Roermond bzw die Kurze Strecke zum Hafen war Waschküche angesagt (nebel) .

Als wir ankamen waren die ersten schon da. Frank war mit seiner Wildcat  hinüber nach Hatenboer gefahren zum Seidler. Es herrschte immer noch Waschküche. So blieb es auch nicht aus das er sich verfahren hatte 

Wir durften am Samstag unser Boot als erstes slippen. Winni und Herbert montierten alles fertig, so das ich noch ein paar Bilder machen gehen konnte.

Aber was war passiert. Alle standen um ein Ford rum. Hier gibt was umsonst oder. Ne Micha, der Freund von Angelbaby (Diana) war so schlau sein Autoschlüssel im Kofferraum zu packen und Kofferraum zu. Jetzt war guter Rat teuer. Mit Draht versucht Rolf, den wagen zu überzeugen die Tür freizugeben. Aber Pustekuchen, der weigerte sich. Dann machte es nur noch „peng „ und die Scheibe war inzwei.

Jetzt konnten alle ihre boote startklar machen. Wir führen mit unserem boot auch raus. Nach 20 Minuten der erste Leistungsabfall, und unrundlaufen des Motors. Ach wat ist den jetzt schon wieder. Winni dachte „wieder Wasser im Tank“ . Also zurück zum Hafen und nachsehn. Wasserabscheider hatte aber kein Wasser drin. Also unternahmen Winni und Herbert die nächste Probefahrt. Wieder das gleiche, nach 20 Minuten fahrt. Zum 3 mal wurde probiert. Und wieder das gleiche. Also boot Anlegen und überlegen. 

In der Zwischenzeit  hatten alle ihre Zelte aufgestellt.
Jetzt begann auch die Verlosung der Preise. Von  Angelzubehör bis zum Zelt. 
Ich als Losfee , gewann die Quantum Hypercust Softlure, die Jana (honebee) gestiftet hatte. Jeder bekam ein Preis, keiner ging leer aus. 
Da wir nicht mehr rausfahren wollten, übernahmen wir die Wache des Platzes.

Es wurde Abend und die boote legten einer nach dem anderen an. Aber was war das ? Angelandy wurde vom Micha abgeschleppt. Der Motor von dem geliehenen Boot vom Andy verlor einen splint so das die schraube spiel hatte und sich nicht mehr wie sie sollte drehte.

Da es auf dem Ooelderplassen in der Mitte des See`s  passiert war konnte kein Grundkontakt schuld sein . Dort ist es 30-40  m Tief . Außer ein U-boot ist unterwegs 

Aber es war klar dass der Vermieter Andy die Schuld gab. Nachdem sie ein anderen Motor bekommen hatten, mit der Zusage, das sie den Sprit nicht bezahlen mussten, gingen wir zum gemütlichen teil über.

Was dort aufgetischt wurde, an Essbaren, sah aus wie eine Massenverpflegung. verhungern brauchte keiner.

Die Grills wurden angeschmissen. Das Fleisch brutzelte das Bier schmeckte .
Es wurde geklönt und gelacht. Wir wollten ja spaß haben. Das die Fangausbeute nicht so gut bis bescheiden war, rückte im Hintergrund.  
Das Stromagregat das Maashunter mitgebracht hatte, verweigerte auch abends weiterhin seine Arbeit. Aus war er, und sprang auch nicht mehr an

Abends führen die Segler noch ihre Saison Abschlussregatta . Sie kamen die Maas hoch und führen im Südplassen ihre Runden. Mit Voller Beleuchtung. War ein super Anblick.

Aber wo war Svitti mit Papa und Kollege? Es war stockdunkel. Wir dachten hoffentlich ist nix passiert. Als die Regatta im vollen gange war, trudelten sie im Hafen ein. Svitti hat noch anderen Bootsfahrern geholfen die Manövrierunfähig waren, wieder in ihren sicheren Hafen zu kommen. 

Es wurde spät und alle verzogen sich in ihre Zelte. Winni und ich pennten in unserem Boot.

Sonntag

Die Nacht war um 7 Uhr für mich vorbei. Winni kochte an Bord frischen Kaffee, und das obligatorische sonntags Ei gab es auch

Winni dachte packen wir mal den Reservetank ans Boot, und schauen wie er dann läuft. Er lief wieder wie ein Uhrwerk ohne irgendwelche mucken. Lag wohl daran das ich der „Clarissa“ abends vor dem Pennen gesagt habe, sie sollte mal ein ernstes Wort mit dem Herrn Mercury reden.  

Da winni eh langsam fuhr, konnten wir auch die Wobber baden schicken. Nach einigen Runden im Nordplassen, wo auch andere ihr glück versuchten, hatte ich ein Biss. Ui sollte es doch ein fisch werden. Ja es wurde ein schöner Hecht von 80 cm mit 3,1 kg. Der bekam nach dem Foto seine Freiheit wieder. Es wurde zeit zurückzufahren um Aufzuräumen und langsam die 7 sachen zu packen.  

Es wurden immerhin einige Barsche, ein Zander und 2 Hechte gefangen. Wobei die Ausbeute dieses Jahr wirklich MAU ist.

Es wurden noch das Gruppenfoto gemacht, wobei uns ein Spaziergänger half, er sah aus wie ein Japaner auf Deutschlandreise (na wegen den vielen Kameras, die er auf einmal hatte) jeder wollte sein bild.

Danach machten wir uns auf die heimreise. 
Noch mal mein dank an Krauthi (Frank ) für die Orga, und den Sponsoren für ihre Preise

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Wow, viel zu lesen.

Ich freue mich mit euch über das gelungene Treffen. Abgesehen von den "kleinen Pannen" war das wohl eine runde Sache, die allen viel Spaß gemacht hat, auch wenn sich die Fänge in Grenzen hielten.

Allen Fänger(innen) ein dickes Petri von meinereiner. #6


----------



## fi$her (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

So, bin auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Und muss sagen es war echt super. Schönes wetter, und nette Leute, nur die Fische hätten ein klitzekleinwenig besser beißen können. Daumen hoch für die Organisation:m, 
und beide Mittelfinger an den hervorragenden (hervorragend be........) Bootsvermieter#c . Selbst die Telekom hat einen besseren Kundenservice, und wer den kennt weis was ich meine:v .


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

A---hoi  Wasserratten, Seebären und Gummibademeister!!!!!!!!

das nenne ich ein gelungenens Wochenende echt super " das war Spitze".

Viel zu schreiben gibts nicht mehr was nicht schon geschrieben wurde. Darum lass ich einfach die Bilder sprechen.

Ach doch eins noch: 
Ich bin immer wieder (positiv) Überrascht was sich hier im Board für nette Leute rumtreiben und ich kann nur sagen live und in farbe ist noch besser. War bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das ich mit Euch angeln war. Und noch mal an Frank "Krauthi" ein dickes Lob für die ganzen organisation und zusammen Würfeln der Bande.
Die ganzen missgeschicke, malöre und Steinbeißer sind doch immer nur für den Moment k a c k e beim nächsten Treffen werden wir uns daran errinern und herzhaft darüber lachen.

Danke an alle die dabei waren, es war G E I L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

und noch ein paar Fotos!!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

#6 #6 #6 Jungs und Mädels ich fühle mich geehrt mit euch dieses tolle wochenende verbracht zu haben 

solch ein Treffen kann immer nur so gut sein wie die leute die dran teilnehmen und dafür habt ihr alle eine dickes LOB verdient 


mal ganz abgesehen von den kleinen (bis mittelschweren) pannen hat ja doch soweit alles ganz gut gepasst und selbt der wettergott hat sich nicht lumpen lassen uns so ein tolles wetter zu schicken 

da clarissa schon so prima alles in wort und bild gefasst hat fehlen mir nun die worte um alles niederzuschreiben aber eins möchte ich noch mal loswerden 


DANKE an alle teilnehmer ich bin stolz auf euch |stolz: 


was ich persöhnlich sehr schade finde ist das ich euch die versprochenen sachen von Jan D nicht weiter geben konnte #c 
aber vieleicht wird er sich dazu noch melden und wenn nicht wissen wir was wir davon zu halten haben :g 

dem Seebärchen werd ich noch mal kontaktieren und ihn mal darauf hinweisen welche MACHT DAS ANGLERBOARD haben kann  

meinen ganz besonderen dank geht natürlich an die vorbildlichen firmen die uns unterstützt haben mit ihren tollen sachpreisen und ich hoffe es hat jedem gefallen was die losfee ihm zugelost hat 

ich hoffe dieses treffen bleibt noch lange in erinnerrung und wenns nach mir ginge würde ich am liebsten sofort wieder mit euch allen da hinfahren 

aber alles zu seiner zeit und das nächste treffen kommt mit sicherheit 


Gruß krauthi

ps bilder kommen noch


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

video ist in arbeit . mit drauf das Abschleppkomando , Kormoranamada, die Käsefüsse von Angelandy |supergri ,  kleine Strip von Micha  und die Abschlussregatta der Segler 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

soderle
hab mich nun ganz durchgelesen 
& muß sagen das ich mich nun noch mehr Ärgere#q nicht dabei gewesen zu sein ...!
Frank bitte geb früh genung bescheid wann es das nächste mal sein:m soll damit ich mir den Termin 100 Pro freihalte 
& bei EUCH sein darf/kann...!

Tolle Fotos & Berichte der Teilnehmer...!|supergri
Bin gespannt auf das Video von Clarissa...

Bis dann...


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6 #6 Jungs und Mädels ich fühle mich geehrt mit euch dieses tolle wochenende verbracht zu haben
> 
> solch ein Treffen kann immer nur so gut sein wie die leute die dran teilnehmen und dafür habt ihr alle eine dickes LOB verdient
> 
> ...


 

hy ich kann meinem bruder nur zustimmen und möchte mich auch nochmals bei allen bedanken  gruß rolf


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> soderle
> hab mich nun ganz durchgelesen
> & muß sagen das ich mich nun noch mehr Ärgere#q nicht dabei gewesen zu sein ...!
> Frank bitte geb früh genung bescheid wann es das nächste mal sein:m soll damit ich mir den Termin 100 Pro freihalte
> ...


 

ja ja   nun kommt die reue    

ich könnte dir den termin  für das bootstreffen 3 in roermond   schon mitteilen     aber dan habe ich wieder so lange schlaflose nächte

aber was solls   für euch leide ich doch gerne  

also jungs und mädels

bootstreffen 3   in roermond   wird vorraussichtlich    am 3-5  juni 2006 (pfingsten)  sein 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

2.-5.Juni????????????????????????????????????????????????
bist du jeck??????????
so lange kann ich doch nicht warten:c 

lass uns für den Januar mal was planen 

und wenn du unterstützung brauchst, da stehe ich dir gerne zur Seite:m


----------



## perch (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

tach auch...
bin noch nicht lange hier im board unterwegs,aber absolut positv überrascht,
was ihr boardies auf die beine stellt:m.
hätte gern mitgemacht in roermond,da die mass +plassen einfach nur
klasse ist.
werd im nächsten jahr (gibt´s denn schon termine??????) auf jeden fall
mitmachen,d.h. wenn der scheiß job nicht wieder dazwischen kommt.
bilder und berichte sind echt klasse.
wie wärs denn mal mit nem winter-bootstreffen ?(so als kleine anregung |kopfkrat )
weil "je kälter desto raubfisch"...
alsoo dann , weiter so
und gruß an alle raubfischirren.


----------



## Tobias22 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Hallo Leute,

da mich mein Ausbeuter endlich in den Feierabend entlassen hat, kann ich nun auch ein paar Zeilen schreiben ! |supergri 

Erstmal schliesse ich mich den Anderen an, in Sachen Lob, etc.

Einfach #6 Krauthi !!!!! 

Auch an alle Beteiligten bzw Mitangler auch meinen #r  
Ihr (wir) waren eine super Truppe ...

Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal ... es war SUPER

Gruss Tobias

P.S. ich stimme the doctor zu ... am besten so schnell wie möglich |supergri


----------



## the doctor (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Ich zitiere nochmal





			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt:
> 
> Ein grüner Angelstuhl
> ein gelber Föhn
> ...


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

wahr ja bis dato  auch nur ein vorschlag  und ein winter raubfischtreffen findet ja in diesem sinne schon statt  und zwar  in De  Vlietlanden     vom 17-20 februar 2006

wenn ein winterliches bootstreffen statt finden sollte  würde ich aber aufjedenfall die wohncaravans  vorschlagen   da zelten   doch etwas  kalt sein könnte


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

habe dem josef schon eine email geschickt  aber der ist jetzt erst mal wieder in Renesse   
 wird sich aber bestimmt danach melden


----------



## the doctor (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Frank und Rolf:

Hier nochmal der versprochene Link vom Welsvideo

der Link hier:

http://xvella.free.fr/videos_10/iron_246_kazakhstan.wmv

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53456


----------



## Angelbaby (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> bootstreffen 3 in roermond wird vorraussichtlich am 3-5 juni 2006 (pfingsten) sein
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi


 
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh NNNNNNNNeeeeeeiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!!!:c :c :c 

Dann müssen wir aber mindestens noch 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 Zwischentreffen machen das ich das bis dahin aushalte!!!!!!   

Naja, zur Not muß dann eben als Ersatz erst mal Lucherberg für uns aöls Ersatz dienen..... kein Vergleich, aber wenigstens können wir ja so tun als ob wir auf der Maas fahren....|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

ich kann euch ja verstehen  aber bitte bedenkt   im februar steht De Vlietlanden auf dem programm und  dan kommen zwei monate schonzeit 

wir können ja auch in der kälteren zeit mal ein eintagestreffen machen !!!!!


----------



## Angelbaby (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Na das nen ich doch mal ne gute Idee!!!!!:m 

Übrigens, mein Ford ist quasi wieder fast ganz!!! Haben heute ne neue Tür besorgt, muß nur noch eingebaut werden!#6


----------



## Rotauge (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Ääähmmm, dann fällt das Bootstreffen zeitgleich mit dem Meerbusch-Rheintreffen |kopfkrat 


Also Pfingsten bin ich familienmäßig eingebunden.


----------



## perch (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

tach auch...
in sachen gemütlichkeit ist der winter mit sicherheit nich so dolle.
zelten wollt ich da auch nich|scardie:,obwohl???? 
aber so´n tagestreffen mit ner gemütlichen abschlussrunde in ner 
netten kneipe is doch auch was.
na ja, war halt bloß ne idee.
mfg...


----------



## krauthi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

das mit dem juni  ist bis jetzt ja auch nur ein vorschlag und noch nichts festes


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

VORSCHLAG  wie wärs den mit einem januar treffen ,schön kalt und zum vertikal besonders gut


----------



## perch (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Lachsy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Da von den AB-Bildermods keiner online ist und ich euch nicht so lange warten lassen wollte, liegt das Video bei Rapidshare http://rapidshare.de/files/6123245/Roermond_nl.wmv.html

auf Der seite unten auf "free" klicken, ein paar sekunden warten und er gibt den download des Videos frei. wenn ihr die datei Roermond_nl.wmv seht klickt drauf und speichert sie auf dem rechner dannach könnt ihr sie ansehn

mfg Lachsy


----------



## naish (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Super Lachsy TOLLES Video....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Frank und Rolf:
> 
> Hier nochmal der versprochene Link vom Welsvideo
> 
> ...



5.18 Uhr in Pulheim & ich sehe mir so einen Drill an...#q könnt auf Direktem Wege an´s Wasser gehen...:m!

pssszt:|kopfkratdoch wenn ich sehe wie der Angler die Rute hält bzw.umfaßt wird mir Angst&Bange beim Gedanken eines Rutenbruch´s ...(die Verletzung des Armes wäre denke ich enorm...)


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wir können ja auch in der kälteren Zeit mal ein eintagestreffen machen !!!!!


 

jup super Idee super idee lalalalala super Idee|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

ich bin dabei


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Danke Lachsy für das Video! Jetzt komm ich mir so richtig dämlich vor, hier auf meinem weichen Drehstuhl...:c  Ich will zurück auf die harte Bootsbank!:m 

Bei nem Eintagestrip im Winter wär ich dabei - ich miete bei Hatenbour#6  

Gruß Andy


----------



## paetzfischer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Klasse Video Lachsy, also wenn es nach mir geht wäre ich auch für den  Januar, bis Juni halte ich nicht aus.

Es war Super.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## mo jones (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

ahoi ! 
@ Lachsy: klasse video #6

und nun paar bildchen von mir 

 bild 1 : wer auf dem steg nen ansitz macht, kriegt von mir ne dose maden

bild 2 : marcel, sissi und franzel beim frühstücken 

bild 3 : thorsten mit "h" und der drill seines lebens - als er uns bis zum weißen boot gedrillt hat, riss die leine |uhoh:

bild 4 : und das is mein anteil an die fangstatistik |supergri

bild 5 : die blau stange stand senkrecht, bevor sie gegen die maasbrug knallte #d


für ein kleines vertikal treffen bin auch zu haben, boot vom seidler wär nicht schlecht. aber wo kann man sich nen echolot leihen (mieten) ?


gruß
 mo


----------



## mo jones (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

oha bild 5 fehlt 

----> würd es ja glatt auch hochladen, aber system sagt mir  immer "*IMG_0382b.jpg*:
 		Der Anhang ist in Verwendung. Er kann hier gelöscht werden." 

kann mir das bitte jemand erklären

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Lachsy (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> oha bild 5 fehlt
> 
> ----> würd es ja glatt auch hochladen, aber system sagt mir  immer "*IMG_0382b.jpg*:
> Der Anhang ist in Verwendung. Er kann hier gelöscht werden."
> ...



mo, geh auf Dein Profil, dann auf anhänge, die sind links ganz unten . dort kannste einzelne bilder die du hochgeladen hast löschen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

na gut  ich gebe mich geschlagen   bis juni ist eindeutig zu lang

also nu mein neuer vorschlag 

was haltet ihr  von einem vorweihnachtlichen wichtelnangeln  am 18 dez  ????  in oolderhuuske 

da müsste es eigendlich schon gut  gehen für vertikal  und wir können  es  so wie es in der weihnachtszeit üblich ist unter freunden/kumpels    noch ein wenig wichteln 

das heißt jeder bringt einen kleinigkeit mit   das kommt in einen topf   und jeder darf sich dan ein teil ziehen 

vieleicht bekommen wir das ja auch hin   das wir dan auch glühwein usw haben werden   für den einen tag  

also   meldet euch  mal dazu 


gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Goil........mach nen neuen Thread auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich ferue mich drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 :m


----------



## krauthis7 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

wichteln für angler gute idee bin dabei


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

da schaut mal hier rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62471


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Fledi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

So, nachdem ich erst heute nach Hause kam und mich endlich durch alle Beiträge, Fotos, Videos und auch durch Wichtelthread gekämpft habe, bleibt mir nur noch eins zu sage
VIELEN DANK KRAUTHI FÜR DAS TOLLE AB-TREFFEN.
Alles andere wurde bereits gesagt und ich kann dem nur zustimmen.
Vielen Dank auch an Micha und Diana, die mich so nett in ihrem Boot aufgenommen haben. 
Den Termin zum Wichteln werde ich mir schon mal notieren.
Herzliche Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Angelbaby (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank auch an Micha und Diana, die mich so nett in ihrem Boot aufgenommen haben.
> Fledi


 
Du bist jederzeit wieder herzlich Willkommen!!!!!:m #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

JA DA BIN ICH DABEI - DAT IS PRIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!:m 

Wenn ich mich irgendwo mit ins Boot werfen könnte wäre super, ansonsten muss ich wieder eins mieten und Mitfahrer anwerben!

alkoholfreier Glühwein???|kopfkrat Wir trinken den doch morgens!:m und mittags...#c :m 

Gruß Andy

PS: wichteln is auch supi!


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

anmeldungen bitte hier rein   für´s wichteln http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62471

gruß krauthi


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Moin Ihr Süßwasserpiraten!

Mensch da habt Ihr ja ne mords Gaudi gehabt. Auch ohne Salz, Mefos oder Dorsche :q


----------



## mo jones (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

das ist bild 5 #6


----------



## Lachsy (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

noch ein paar von mir



























mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

hier mal die bilder die sisi - frank gemacht hatt


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

und hier die nächsten von sisi


----------



## Angelbaby (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Soooooooo....bei mir hats nun endlich auch geklappt mit dem Video!!!!

Super gemacht Lachsy!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

wenn ich die bilder so sehe :k würde ich am liebsten sofort wieder da hin mit euch 

habe ich euch eigendlich schon mitgeteilt das ich von den meisten firmen die uns (vorbildlich) mit sachpreisen unterstützt haben wieder eine zusage für nächstes jahr bekommen habe#6 #6 #6 

gruß krauthi#h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Nach einigem rumprobieren habe ich herausgefunden das man mim AOL Browser keine Tickets bei Rapid bekommt, mim IE funzts aber.
Hatte ich das nicht erwähnt...:q  *duck*




			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Soooooooo....bei mir hats nun endlich auch geklappt mit dem Video!!!!
> 
> Super gemacht Lachsy!!!!!


 
@ Krauthi: Du bisset! Top mein lieber!


----------



## Angelbaby (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einigem rumprobieren habe ich herausgefunden das man mim AOL Browser keine Tickets bei Rapid bekommt, mim IE funzts aber.
> Hatte ich das nicht erwähnt...:q *duck*


 
Nein das hattest Du nicht Du............:r #q :q 

Aber ich abs ja jetzt auch ohne Hilfe hinbekommen!|rolleyes :q


Super Frank!!!! Das ist echt spitzenmäßig!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## sturmboot_hawk (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berichte und Bilder vom Bootstreffen in Roermond  8-9 okt.*

Guten Morgen,

schön das Ihr so ein tolles Treffen erleben konntet. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch mal vorbei geschaut haben, hat aber letztendlich zeitig nicht so funktioniert.

Hinsichtlich des Sponsoring bei Eurem Treffen bzw. des von Jan Dibbets versprochenen Tackles etc. habe ich Gestern mit Pieter Heijnen von www.usbaitandtackleshop.com gesprochen und dieser hat mich gebeten, Euch folgendes mitzuteilen.
Es ist so, das die Firma usbaitandtackleshop sich geschäftlich von J.D. getrennt hat und die Absprachen zum Sponsoring Eurers Bootsanglertreffens wohl ausschließlich über Jan gelaufen sind. Pieter Heijnen wusste von diesen Absprachen nichts und hat dieses Euerem Organisator mitgeteilt. Er hat  die Zusage gegeben, bei Euerem Teffen am 18. Dezember vorbei zu schauen, mit Euch zu angeln und  die Sache mit dem Sponsering ins Reine zu bringen!

|supergri

Grüße

Bernd


----------

